# Gli / I



## BeckyTrans

Hola a todos. Estoy aprendiendo italiano por mi cuenta, y me ha surgido una duda fundamental sobre el *artículo determinado masculino plural*. 
¿Cuándo se usa _i _y cuándo _gli_ para decir "los"? Por ejemplo:

*I pescatori / Gli uomi*
*I moscoli / Gli zaini*

No me aclaro.

Un beso a todos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## freakit

El artìculo "I" cuando la palabra empieza por todas las letras excepto: las vocales, Z, H, cuando se emplea "GLI"

Puedo correjirte? Es Gli uomini y I Muscoli


----------



## BeckyTrans

Pues sí, muchas gracias por corregirme, jeje. De hecho, cogí los ejemplos de un ejercicio que estaba intentando hacer sobre los plurales. Ya ves que no lo entendía ni le encontraba lógica, jaja. 

Muchísimas gracias por enseñarme. Ciao!


----------



## IrishStar

freakit said:


> El artìculo "I" cuando la palabra empieza por todas las letras excepto: las vocales, Z, H, S+consonante cuando se emplea "GLI"
> 
> Puedo correjirte? Es Gli uomini y I Muscoli


----------



## la italianilla

_Gli_ es el plural del artículo masculino _lo_, una vez que sabes usar "lo" no tendrás ningún problema 

1)con *z*, ejemplo: lo zucchero 
2)con *sp*, ejemplo: lo spazio
3)con *st*, ejemplo: lo stupido
4)con *ps*,  ejemplo: lo psicologo
5)con *pn*, ejemplo: lo pneuamatico 
6)con *x* e *y*, ejemplo: lo xilofono, gli xilofoni; lo yogurt, gli yogurt
7)con *gn*, ejemplo: lo gnomo, gli gnomi
8)con *i + vocale*: lo iettatore, gli iettatori; lo iugoslavo, gli iugoslavi

Cuidado que en palabras que empiezan con _ps_ e _pn_ solemos utilizar IL, por ejemplo: il psicologo, il pneumatico, aunque en origen no era así.

Hasta luego


----------



## Malaia

la italianilla said:


> _Gli_ es el plural del artículo masculino _lo_, una vez que sabes usar "lo" no tendrás ningún problema
> 
> 1)con *z*, ejemplo: lo zucchero
> 2)con *sp*, ejemplo: lo spazio
> 3)con *st*, ejemplo: lo stupido
> 4)con *ps*, ejemplo: lo psicologo
> 5)con *pn*, ejemplo: lo pneuamatico
> 6)con *x* e *y*, ejemplo: lo xilofono, gli xilofoni; lo yogurt, gli yogurt
> 7)con *gn*, ejemplo: lo gnomo, gli gnomi
> 8)con *i + vocale*: lo iettatore, gli iettatori; lo iugoslavo, gli iugoslavi
> 
> Cuidado que en palabras que empiezan con _ps_ e _pn_ solemos utilizar IL, por ejemplo: il psicologo, il pneumatico, aunque en origen no era así.
> 
> Hasta luego


*********************************
¿Estás segura de todo lo que has dicho? Dale un repaso a esta página.
http://www.aulafacil.com/Italiano/Lecc-3.htm


----------



## la italianilla

Malaia said:


> *********************************
> ¿Estás segura de todo lo que has dicho? Dale un repaso a esta página....(LINK)



Estoy segurísima (por lo menos porque es mi lengua-madre...)
En el link que has puesto está escrito: 

" Lo " cuando la siguiente palabra empieza por s- seguida por consonante o comienza por: i-, y- , x, ps, gn, sg, sl, sch, sp, i, pn, z, sv, sm, sn, sc, sd

i-, y- , x, ps , gn, pn, z  las he puesto

sg, sl, sch, sv, sm, sn, sc, sd =  ya lo había dicho IrishStar (escribió s + consonante en rojo), y no lo he repedido porque ya estaba. He marcado “sp” y “st” porque quería poner algunos ejemplos. Es culpa mia, habría tenido que repertirlo bien en vez que poner sólo los dos ejemplos. Pardon y gracias por la corrección


----------



## Malaia

la italianilla said:


> Estoy segurísima (por lo menos porque es mi lengua-madre...)
> En el link que has puesto está escrito:
> 
> " Lo " cuando la siguiente palabra empieza por s- seguida por consonante o comienza por: i-, y- , x, ps, gn, sg, sl, sch, sp, i, pn, z, sv, sm, sn, sc, sd
> 
> i-, y- , x, ps , gn, pn, z las he puesto
> 
> sg, sl, sch, sv, sm, sn, sc, sd = ya lo había dicho IrishStar (escribió s + consonante en rojo), y no lo he repedido porque ya estaba. He marcado “sp” y “st” porque quería poner algunos ejemplos. Es culpa mia, habría tenido que repertirlo bien en vez que poner sólo los dos ejemplos. Perdón y gracias por la corrección


 Me había sonado raro que dijeras que gli es el plural de lo, cuando yo pensaba que lo era del il.


----------



## la italianilla

Malaia said:


> Me había sonado raro que dijeras que gli es el plural de lo, cuando yo pensaba que lo era del il.



Pues no....a ver, si tenemos que ser precisos sería:

1) IL: (Artículo determinado masculino singular) se usa con palabras masculinas singulares que empiezan con consonante excepto S impura, gn, ps, x, z.

2) LO: (Artículo determinado masculino singular) se usa con palabras masculinas singulares que empiezan con S "impura", z, gn, ps, x, z

3) I: (Artículo determinado masculino plural) se usa con palabras masculinas plurales que empiezan con consonante excepto S impura, gn, ps, x, z.

ejemplo de S pura: I siculi 

4) GLI: (Artículo determinado masculino plural) se usa con palabras masculinas plurales que empiezan con S impura, z, gn, ps, x, z

ejemplo de S impura: gli s*t*ivali

la s impura =cioè seguita da consonante

Ahora lo he esplicado bien....creo  por eso lo he dicho...Perdón si no fue preciso.
Ciao!


----------



## yayancini

Ciao:
Voglio sapere in che casos uso il articolo gli invince di i in plural
Scusa il mio Italiano.

Hola:
Quiero saber en que casos se usa el articulo gli y cuando i al hablar en plural
Grazie, gracias.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Hola yayancini, 

He unido la pregunta al hilo existente.


----------



## katriel

*"I" *es el  plural de las palabras masculinas que empiezan por consonante simple (I libri, i tavoli, ecc.) 
*Gli *es utilizado para el plural de las palabras masculinas que empiezan
a) por vocal  y h muda
b) por las x, y, z, s+cons, ps, gn ecc. (gli zuccheri, scooter, scolari, gnocchi, psicologi, specialisti, ecc)

El grupo b) es necesario para facilitar la pronuncia de los grupos consonánticos difíciles. En español muchas veces estos tipos de palabras tienen la letra "e" delante, un sonido vocálico que facilita la pronuncia de la sílaba.

los estadios - gli stadi
los estudiantes - gli studianti
los escooteres - gli scooter

Ciaoo


----------



## yayancini

Grazie!!! Molto Grazie. 
Gracias! Muchas gracias


----------

